# Goat with big teats and not very bigg udder



## 777 (Nov 3, 2017)

So I made a mistake about six months ago and bought a goat from a man who bought her at an auction (I knew no better). Anyways, back then it seemed like she was separated from her kid(s) because she was in milk. I obviously don't know for how long they had been seperated before I got her. 

She didn't have a very pronounced udder but her teats were big enough for me to use nearly my whole hands. I kept milking her maybe two months. 

She's pregnant now and I'm wondering if her udder and teats will be the same. Is it common for goats to have big teats and small udders? Any experiences of others will help!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her udder should get pretty good sized but the teats also will slowly probably get bigger and worse. It is not uncommon for the teats to be big but it is not something you really want. I think the name for it is bottle teats. When she has kids your gonna most likely need to help the kids latch on and not just once, you need to work with them till they get the hang of it on their own


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know much about dairy breeds. 

But if she is a dairy goat, they are bred to have large teats so they are easy to milk. Her udder might have been small then because she had already dropped in milk production. 

She will most likely have a bigger udder and more milk after she kids, than at the time you first got her. That is my only guess. 

Do you have any pictures? Or know what breed she is?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

LONG time ago I had a doe with bottle teats. They were very large - wrap your whole hand around them. Thankfully she had a large udder to go with it. You will need to help the kids latch on 4x a day at least until you see that they can do it on their own if this is what you are dealing with. If she does have bottle teats, this is separate from milk capacity of the udder. A pic would be helpful to see if that is what you are dealing with.


----------



## 777 (Nov 3, 2017)

They are not bottle teats. I don't have a picture . Compared to the size of her udder, they just seem big. Not SUPER big. Just big. 

I hope it's what Gagoats2017 said, about her udder being small when I got her.

She's nubian mixed with another breed. Idk sorry


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you post. photo of her udder?


----------



## 777 (Nov 3, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Can you post. photo of her udder?


She's dry now. No longer in milk so you won't be able to see what I'm trying to explain. But I will take a picture of her udder tomorrow God-willing ☺


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to have a doe that was all teats! She stored an average of 8.2# of milk in those teats. Hardly any udder, I don't know where the milk was made! And easy to hand milk. But, I machined milked, so I sold her to someone that loved hand milking.


----------



## 777 (Nov 3, 2017)

Here is the picture. It doesn't look the same as a couple of months ago because she has more hair now and is dry. But if you pay close attention you'll see that she doesn't have much of an udder. It's mostly teats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

As you said, since she is dry now it's hard to tell. If she was a first freshener, the udder size may change quite a bit. I wouldn't be concerned too much, unless, when she freshens, she is not producing the quantity of milk that is desirable for your breed, and that indeed she does not have bottle teats or "blown" teats.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Up here they are known as Bologna teats!lol

No, your girl does not appear to have bologna teats.

The udder may enlarge with a new freshening, or it may remain smaller. Not knowing anything about her parents, it's kind of hard to guess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks OK to me right now.

She kidded before so she will have bigger looking teats. If they over ballooned with her last kidding, she wasn't milked out soon enough before she basically expanded out from pressure. 
If they are too big for her babies to nurse, that is an issue, not good.


----------

